# RESOLVED: Flemmie girl Colorado Springs, Co



## BooLette (Sep 7, 2009)

I sadly have to find a new home for my sandy flemish giant doe. She is pedigreed and was born in March. She is very sweet and loves kids and cats and even dogs. She is just the sweetest little love bug and is even litter trained.



Here is the predicament: 

When my husband and I were moving I checked with our landlords to make sure that rabbits were allowed as they had on their web site that exotics weren't permitted. I called them and asked them if they considered rabbits an exotic and if they were allowed. They said small caged animals such as hamsters, guinea pigs, and rabbits were fine. I then told them that my bunny was not small, and they didn't care. Well now they are saying that whoever told me this was not well informed and that the policy changed last year to allow ONLY GUINEA PIGS. So, they told me that she has to be rehomed or they are going to confiscate her and take her to the shelter.

I don't want this to happen, so I want to find her a good home with someone that is knowledgable about rabbits. Hence coming here first. She is not spayed yet, so I will not be asking for a rehoming fee for this reason. Please Help us!

I will post pics of her soon.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 7, 2009)

That has to be hard to get rid of your flemish bunny. So sorry.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd love to take her (not for breeding - even though I breed flemmies) - but I'm 800 miles away.

I hope you find a really good home for her there. I can't imagine having to give up a rabbit- especially a flemish giant...(I have 5 flemish and 1 flemish giant mix).


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I'm sorry you have to get rid of your bun to be able to move into this place (especially since they already told you it was okay)

If I were in the same situation I wouldn't move in that place. Just keep looking until I found a place where my pets were as welcome as my money. There are just so many empty rentals I would think places would loosen up a bit on their rules.


----------



## BooLette (Sep 7, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Wow, I'm sorry you have to get rid of your bun to be able to move into this place (especially since they already told you it was okay)
> 
> If I were in the same situation I wouldn't move in that place. Just keep looking until I found a place where my pets were as welcome as my money. There are just so many empty rentals I would think places would loosen up a bit on their rules.



See, this is exactly what I would have done if not for the fact that they told us this after we have been living here for the past three months.

Thank you so much everyone for all of the well wishes. I really hope that I can find her an amazing home, she is just the sweetest rabbit ever. She loves to sleep on the bed with us...:tears2: 

Wish us luck, and if anyone thinks they would be able to give her a good home feel free to contact me: [email protected] or pm me.

I am having a hard time loading the pics, but I will get them up asap!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 7, 2009)

How soon do you have to rehome her? Have they given you a time limit?

If we had someone in the forum who lived far away - would you be willing to ship her to them if they paid the cost?

I'm trying to think of other questions that our members might be thinking of....


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh no, That's even worse. I didn't realize you were already living there. I will keep my fingers crossed that you find a wonderful home soon


----------



## BooLette (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you guys!

I don't know how shipping works, but I would be more than willing to look into it for sure.

They gave me two weeks for right now, but they also told me that I can file an extension, but it won't be longer than a month tops.
So... I'm hoping that I can find someone within that time period.


----------



## BooLette (Sep 7, 2009)

Here she is:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 7, 2009)

She is Beautiful!! :inlove: 



I wish youlived closer to me!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG I sooo want her and have the room why do I live in MN again??? Oh ya thats right I have a hubby and 2 kids that live here too...geesh. Well since I cant have her good luck to you 4 sure


----------



## BooLette (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Please keep your fingers and toes crossed for us.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep it's official...I'm in love :bunnyheart I cant stop looking at her OMG I have this thread bookmarked so I can see her at any given moment I need more cuteness.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 9, 2009)

I never thought I would want a Flemish because I always hear of them passing away too young...but man, she is one lovely girl. I think I am going to have to bookmark this page, too, so I can stare at her. Wow...she is so gorgeous (and my bun, Morgan, agrees!)! 

:inlove:


----------



## BooLette (Sep 9, 2009)

I know! That's what makes it even HARDER! Not to mention how absolutely sweet she is. Ugh! I'll have to take some more pictures of her for everyone.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but can you not try and work it out with the landlord?

Money talks... offer a few hundred dollars extra damage deposit. Explain the litter training and how she doesn't chew, doesn't make noise, etc.

And then FLASH THE CASH .

Good luck.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 9, 2009)

I second jordiwes suggestion... rabbits are seriously misunderstood. Baseboards can be protected... and they littertrain so easily. Maybe if you printed out some info from the House Rabbit Society website for them, they'd see that you take this very seriously. Let them know that if there is any damage due to the bunny you will fix it.

In Ontario you can't be given a hassle due to your pets, even the gov't recognizes how vital they are to our mental health.

Best of luck... she's beautiful.


----------



## BooLette (Sep 9, 2009)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Just a suggestion, but can you not try and work it out with the landlord?
> 
> Money talks... offer a few hundred dollars extra damage deposit. Explain the litter training and how she doesn't chew, doesn't make noise, etc.
> 
> ...



It isn't this easy guys. We are living on a military base. They don't make exceptions for anyone, no matter how much cash you flash at them. 

I already talked to them about it, and they said that rabbits are considered farm animals and they are ABSOLUTELY not allowed. :grumpy:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish someone on RO could take her. So... we know she's going to a good home and we could be updated and watch her grow.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 9, 2009)

April u go get her 4 me and I'll take her :biggrin2:

On a serious note I do wish that was possible...pipe dreams


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> April u go get her 4 me and I'll take her :biggrin2:
> 
> On a serious note I do wish that was possible...pipe dreams


I think you might be closer to her. * hint, hint*


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh common ur only a few states the opposite way of me LMAO


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a rabbit rescue near by you, Boolette?

I am going to be so sad to see this sweetie go to a shelter.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 9, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I never thought I would want a Flemish because I always hear of them passing away too young...but man, she is one lovely girl. I think I am going to have to bookmark this page, too, so I can stare at her. Wow...she is so gorgeous (and my bun, Morgan, agrees!)!
> 
> :inlove:


Aw...but Amy...if I'd had that thought and never got Tiny...just think - you never would've seen a flemmie run at full speed for a banana....

And that was totally priceless!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 9, 2009)

I really wish I could take her - I hate to think of her going to a shelter. But my hands are tied as I do not have the money right now to fly her here - nor will I have the money for a month or so.

In addition - I'd have to talk Art into it. I *could* do it - probably (my birthday was earlier this week - but my four flemmies - excuse me - FIVE flemmies - counting Nyx) were my birthday present and Christmas present etc. etc. etc. 

If worse comes to worse and a shelter is the ONLY option - and you can keep her until I have the finances (we're retired military - I understand about base housing) - then I would take her (assuming I can talk Art into it and Ali doesn't shoot me as she already lectured me earlier when I asked her to talk me out of trying to get her...). She is adorable and about the same age as my flemmies here.

But I would want to get her spayed as I wouldn't be breeding her (I'm working with light gray flemmies).


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

Peg...that would be awesome if you could get her ! You personally know what I am going through right now, but I wish I could take her...I just don't have a clear idea what my future is (moving situation, mostly) within the next few months.


----------



## BooLette (Sep 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I really wish I could take her - I hate to think of her going to a shelter. But my hands are tied as I do not have the money right now to fly her here - nor will I have the money for a month or so.
> 
> In addition - I'd have to talk Art into it. I *could* do it - probably (my birthday was earlier this week - but my four flemmies - excuse me - FIVE flemmies - counting Nyx) were my birthday present and Christmas present etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...




I will for sure keep you in mind. Where are you located? I may have asked before, but my brain is fried right now. 

I don't want to see her go to a shelter either, and I am willing to drive to keep her out of such a predicament. She is my love and I made a commitment to her that I do not take lightly. It just breaks my heart to know that she doesn't even know that she won't be staying here with me anymore. :tears2:

The best I can do at this point is to find her a home with someone who understands house rabbits and it would be even better yet to find someone who understands flemmies.

I am going to research into rabbit rescues and see if there are any in the area. I am originally from northeast pa, so I don't know anything about this area or how people look at animals. I have been astonished by the way members of the military treat their pets so I haven't had much hope.

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

BooLette...since this sweetie will need a spay and you are REALLY wanting to place her into a home with experienced rabbit people....do you think you could come up with some money to help out with flying her to a new home? Maybe sell some stuff you have laying around?

I wouldn't mind selling some rat hammocks to come up with some money. I can get probably around $75+ by the weekend!!!

It only costs $213 or so to fly a rabbit cargo. I forgot which airline we used, but health checks weren't required (that saves about $50). Peg flew my rabbit to me from TX to AZ and she flew my guinea pigs to their new home from TX to CT!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

I live in Del Rio, TX and am 800 miles away. I got my first flemish giant (Tiny) 4 1/2 years ago. He passed away suddenly about 20 months ago and I got a flemish giant mix named Zeus who is now free-range in our bedroom and sleeps with us at night. 

I love flemish giants so much that a few weeks ago - I finally got my dream to come true - of getting my first flemish giants for my breeding program. 

You can learn more about me in my blog: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=42572&forum_id=6&jump_to=569220#p569220

It is well known on the forum that if I could steal all the flemmies on the forum....I would.


----------



## spacyp (Sep 10, 2009)

I am absolutely smitten...after my Lionhead passed away (a month, $1000 worth of vet bills and a horrible lesson learned about highway pet stores), I was going to get a Flemish but we couldn't because of space. When we bought our house, there were no breeders that I could find close enough to get to. I ended up with my sweet mini lop sisters whom I love dearly. If I could convince my husband to let me get another, it would be a Flemmie...a bunny of that size is a dream come true. 

BTW...any Giant breeders in NJ in this forum? If so, please PM me so I can be ready for when I wear him down....:mrsthumper:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Cathy (Blue Giants) is a flemmie breeder in New York!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

I would love to take her - but we would probably have to meet halfway and we're 800 miles apart. I don't think I could afford the gas for another 3 weeks because this week is our "short" payday due to paying back a 401K loan.

Here are some things I found by googling for rabbit rescues in Colorado:

http://www.coloradohrs.com/

http://www.rabbithaven.org/BunnyLinks/Shelters_Rescues/StateListings.htm

http://rabbit.rescueme.org/Colorado


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Could we get a "railroad" together, Or is it less hassle to ship/fly a bunny to the new destination??? 

I have started to have dreams about her doing binkies on my bed, I wasnt this taken by my Hubby...lmao


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 10, 2009)

That would be quite a sight, your hubby doing binkies on a bed  LOL!
I'll be watching this thread with interest


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

This is one of the hardest posts I've ever had to make. I kept waking up during the night thinking about it - especially after Zeus woke me up by dreaming about running while dead-bunny flopped right next to my back - the bed was shaking from his dreaming.

I can not give your girl exactly what you are wanting and I need to be fair to you and to me and let you know that upfront. *IF* she were to bond with Zeus (who so far doesn't seem to want to bond to another rabbit right now as they seem too tempermental for him - he sees himself as being bonded to me) - then she could live the life of a free-roaming bedroom bunny and be his partner. Since he is neutered - we could try the bonding with dates before she is neutered and she could be caged in our room with supervised visits until I'm comfortable that they're bonded.

But - if he wasn't willing to bond with her - which is a big chance - then she would have to be caged in the rabbitry along with my other flemmie girls. They get let out for playtimes from 4-8 hours per day and run around and play. Once we get the office turned into an office (which is probably at least 2 months away) - she could move into there as a free-roam bunny and become the office bunny. Trust me - we spend a lot of time at the computers so she would probably have someone in there several hours per day. I just don't know that she would be as bonded with a person in there because we don't sleep in there, etc.

I'm not saying I don't want her or that I'm not willing to take her. I can even try taking her to rabbit shows to find a family who can give her the type of home you want for her.....and keep her here until we found someone we felt understood flemmies. 

I already care about her- simply from her pictures. 

If I didn't have two dogs - one of which I don't trust to be alone with rabbits - I would have her be the main house bunny....but that is just not an option.

I guess what I'm saying is - if you can't find for her what you want - and if you talk to the rabbit rescue folks and find out she could be in a shelter for a year or so...I can give her a better life than that. I think that coming here is definitely better than being taken to a shelter that puts animals down after a set period of time.

As I said - this is a hard post to write - because in my heart of hearts - I do want her. (Ok - so I want all the flemmies in the world). 

But the more I reread your post - the more I realize - I can't give her exactly what you (and I) want for her. I can try to have her bond with Zeus and that would be the ideal situation....but I can't promise she'd have the home you want for her.

I won't feel bad if you find someone else for her (I also won't feel bad if you decide what we can give her is at least enough of a start and we can try to go from there).

The one thing I can tell you - is that as a breeder - I will NOT breed her. Not because she isn't pretty or anything like that - but because I'm not working with those colors and she was bought with the intentions of being a pet bunny...and I would want to honor those intentions. I would get her spayed sometime later this fall or winter...

Well - I better close this as I'm about in tears now....


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Autumn U r wayyy 2 funny...LMAO

When hubby does do the binkies I will 4 sure post pics...lol

Peg...I'm saying I want her but cant figure out a way to get her 2 MN. So watch out huni I would have to fight ya for her lol (j/k on the last comment...maybe  )


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, Peg would give her such a great home. Peg LOVES her rabbits (I've witnessed it!). 

I mean, if Peg could even foster (but we know how that goes, lol!), so she doesn't have to go to a shelter....then maybe that can be an option.

Peg...does Robin want a bedroom bunny? LOL!


For some reason this Flemish girl has really touched a lot of our hearts just from her pictures...and I don't why! 

That being said....more pictures, please !


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Autumn U r wayyy 2 funny...LMAO
> 
> When hubby does do the binkies I will 4 sure post pics...lol
> 
> Peg...I'm saying I want her but cant figure out a way to get her 2 MN. So watch out huni I would have to fight ya for her lol (j/k on the last comment...maybe  )


If you want her and can give her the type of home she needs - then I'm sure some sort of a bunny train could be set up to help get her to you....I don't know how to do those but I can contact someone who does...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I agree, Peg would give her such a great home. Peg LOVES her rabbits (I've witnessed it!).
> 
> I mean, if Peg could even foster (but we know how that goes, lol!), so she doesn't have to go to a shelter....then maybe that can be an option.
> 
> ...


I think you've seen me laugh over my rabbits - cry over my rabbits - and just plain old love on my bunnies. Each one is special - even when I had over 200...(which I'm WAY WAY WAY down from now).

Robin doesn't have space for a bedroom bunny as she already has an intact male bedroom bunny.

I have thought about having Arlene talk to Zeus (and this girl from her photos) to get a feeling for if they would be compatible and if he's open to trying again. (For those who don't know - Arlene is the animal communicator I work with for Zeus and she's really helped him turn his life around and become a HAPPY bunny).

Part of it is that Zeus wants a gal that isn't high maintenance and that understands the "rules" of having a relationship - like grooming, etc. He thought he wanted Aggie but when he saw her in my arms - he freaked out and attacked her. He still won't say if it is because she'd had ear mites (which freak him out) even though she'd been treated and seemed to be ear-mite free - or if it was just jealousy or whatever. He was angry at me for days after that - and upset because he knew he'd bit me and I was upset at him too.

Last night as I felt Zeus dreaming and realized, 'he's snuggled right up next to me and dead bunny flopped' - I realized that we'd reached the point I was trying so hard to reach...he loves Art now - he loves me.

I can't put my relationship with him at risk. 

I have to admit - there is something about this girl that draws me to her. But I need to consider if I can give her the type of home her current parents want for her...know what I mean?

And enough...cause I'm crying again...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Could we get a "railroad" together, Or is it less hassle to ship/fly a bunny to the new destination???
> 
> I have started to have dreams about her doing binkies on my bed, I wasnt this taken by my Hubby...lmao


From my experience with rabbits - both traveling long distances with them in a car - and flying them in (and out) of San Antonio - I'd have to say that I almost recommend flying over a bunny train. I'm not sure what the distance is between where you are and Colorado Springs.

I want to say its going to run about $200 for the flight, etc - depending upon the airline you use. A plastic cat carrier from Walmart will usually be fine for the flight. You would want to see what airlines fly from Colorado Springs to your closest airport.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

:in tears: Peg, your post was very emotional.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Autumn U r wayyy 2 funny...LMAO
> ...


Oh ya I would love to have her, but dunno whats all involved in getting her here and what kinda money I would have to provide for transportation..this aspect of it all I'm clueless to. as for a gud life. I feel I'm a good caretaker to the buns, but I still have a lot to learn, that's why I love this site cuz if I need help ppl r there to assist me.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

Denise....Peg just posted and I posted yesterday that is only costs about $213+the cost of a cheap carrier to fly a rabbit and it is super easy to do so.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :in tears: Peg, your post was very emotional.


Trust me - I was very emotional when writing it.

I've been talking to Alicia (JadeIcing) a lot lately and one of the things she's helped me realize is that there are times when we shouldn't take another rabbit - even though we may want them. Many times the reason we shouldn't take the rabbit isn't because of THAT rabbit - but because of the needs of the rabbits we currently have...and that we need to think about them first.

I have worked so hard with Zeus to build the bond I wanted (I think we both wanted it) - and I can't promise that this girl can have the same type of life - which is what she really deserves.

People who don't have a bedroom bunny - or a free-roaming bunny - may not "get it". There is just something special about a rabbit that lives with you with no cage between you and them. They often find themselves bonded to you....and while at times they may get angry and destructive and you pay the price for getting them upset by having messed up books, etc - the bond is still there and it is unlike other relationships.

I can't for sure off that to this girl - and I think this is what her current owners want. So ... if someone else can give her a good home - in her best interests - I need to be willing to step aside.

Yeah...its hard. Very hard.

But sometimes - saying "no" - may be the right thing to do.

Mind you - I'm still willing to take her if no one else can....and I can give her a good life. But perhaps someone else can give her a better life...


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I guess 4 me it boils down to Boolette and I chatting b/cuz we would both need to work things out on the financal end. And who knows maybe for boolette another home placement might b less challenging..idk just thinking out loud


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sure we can try to arrange a bunny train too - I just don't know the route between the two locations or how long of a distance it is.

I have driven 36 hours one way with bunnies and they did fine....they were just more tired than the ones I've had flown...


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

I was looking at the USA map and Peg isn't that far from CO. 



I hope one of you guys can get her, sounds like she would have a great home at either place.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I was looking at the USA map and Peg isn't that far from CO.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope one of you guys can get her, sounds like she would have a great home at either place.


Um.......its 8 hours just to get out of Texas...let alone Colorado (from where I am) - its 800 miles for us.

I really think that Denise wants her and from our pms - it sounds like she could give her a good home and lots of space and love....


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

Heres my space I have another section to add on and another room I could use to have her b comfy


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

Denise, I personally think your best bet is going to be to fly this girl, if you want her. It is going to be cheaper and less time consuming.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

everything seems a bit up in the air till Boolett comes on-line to give her thoughts ya know....

P.S. Amy would u direct me to your site 4 those hammocks u mentioned...thx a bunch!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> everything seems a bit up in the air till Boolett comes on-line to give her thoughts ya know....
> 
> P.S. Amy would u direct me to your site 4 those hammocks u mentioned...thx a bunch!!!



It's in her sig.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Fancy77 wrote:
> 
> 
> > everything seems a bit up in the air till Boolett comes on-line to give her thoughts ya know....
> ...



:thumbup


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 10, 2009)

:laugh: OMG talk about blind LMAO THX


----------



## BooLette (Sep 10, 2009)

Wowee! There have been a LOT of posts on here since this morning. I apologize so much for not getting back to everyone sooner, but I had quite a hectic day.

I still have to take some more pictures. I will do that tomorrow for everyone I promise!

Good news! I have found someone right up the road from us who is looking to bond a flemmie girl with her neutered boy bun. He is a free ranging house bun, and she is a member of the house rabbit society. She seemed very knowledgable about bunnies, and I was very impressed. That being said, nothing has been written in stone and we haven't agreed on anything yet as she wants to talk to her hubby and make sure they are BOTH ready for this.

Tinysmom: If I am faced with taking her to a shelter or driving her to Texas, I will drive her to Texas. I talked it over with the hubby and he has no problems with using a weekend to make sure that Aurora is safe and happy. 

I don't think that travelling far distances by car with rabbits is really all that bad. We drove all the way from northeast pa with aurora and we just stopped a lot to give her water and made sure that her crate was clean and dry. She did fine. That was a three day trek.

I really appreciate how helpful everyone is being. I know that you all can see how hard this is for me, and you have only seen her pictures. Even those can tell you how sweet and loving this rabbit is. The way she looks at me says it all. She is just absolutely amazing.

Oh! I almost forgot the most important part! We were given two MONTHS to find her a new home. Why? Because we threw a fit over the fact that they told me okay and then turned around and said they made a mistake. So, I am taking my time and sorting through this, and if I have to fly her somewhere or drive her to a new home at least it gives me time to work out the details. Because when things are rushed accidents happen and things are forgotten.

I might not be back until tomorrow night, but I will get more pictures for everyone!
>Kat


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 10, 2009)

Ooh - I hope you can go with the person right up the road as maybe you'd get visiting rights?

I'll be keeping y'all in my prayers and thoughts and I'm so happy you now have more time to make this decision!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 11, 2009)

That is great news, Boolette! I am with Peg...hopefully you will get visitation rights if she goes to the person up the road. That home sounds really awesome, as well!

I also think it is great that you are able to find the right home from her within 2 months! That buys a lot of time!!


----------



## BooLette (Sep 11, 2009)

This is very good news, but the person who emailed me about her hasn't responded yet, so I am not going to get my hopes up. She is also a military wife, so she knows what I am going through. She is lucky though, and owns her own house. 
I am having doubts that she really wants Aurora though, but it may just be me. I mean it has only been a day. I guess I should give the poor woman some time. lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 14, 2009)

SO any News???? Did u find Aurora a home, or is she coming to MN???


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## BooLette (Dec 27, 2009)

Gosh, I know it's been a while, but our computer has been down and out for a while and for some reason the on post library blocks all forums...:?

Aurora ended up being adopted by the woman that lives basically up the road. Her boy bun and Aurora are doing well with bonding, and she sends me updates frequently.

I think that a part of me left when Aurora did. I don't think I will ever be able to own a bunny again.:bigtears:

I want to thank all of you from the absolute bottom of my heart that tried to help me when I was in such desperate times. You are all a great community and great friends.


----------



## BunnyBunch (Dec 28, 2009)

You should try the CO-HRS! (Colorado House Rabbit Society) I realize that they are full of bunnies for adoption that they rescue on an emergency basis (i.e. about to be PD) but if you explain your situation may make an exception. Be worth a try anyhow. Wouldn't have to stress her out by shipping her, and she'd be very well cared for until they match her up with a furever home. Also go on bunspace.com and post her story under the Bunnies In Need group (BIN).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh, BooLette, I'm so sorry you had to give Aurora up. I can't imagine what it would be like if I had to give up one of my bunnies. I'm glad she has a nice second home and that you get updates though. Have you been able to visit her at all?

Once you live somewhere where you know you can have a rabbit long term, I think you should try again. It's so hard to lose a bunny for any reason, but there are a lot of special bunnies out there.


----------



## BooLette (Dec 28, 2009)

I was able to see her a couple of times. The one was right after she was spayed, so she was kind of down and out, but she is getting along nicely. She LOVES the male lop bunny that the woman already had. His name is Finn. 

I'm really impressed with how knowledgable she is and how much effort she puts into them.
I don't know if I ever will own a bunny again. At least not until I own my house, and am not renting. Landlords have proven to be fickle. 
Thanks so much though, it does my heart good to know I did the right thing. The thought crossed my mind more than once to just hide her in the car while they inspected the house.:tears2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I'm glad she got a good home


----------

